# DC++ till linux?

## MdaG

Är det nån här som har hittat en värdig ersättare för windows DC++ till linux? De som jag har hittat har "knappt" varit påbörjade projekt   :Confused: 

----------

## 30726

Valknut är väl den bästa klienten som finns till Linux i nuläget, men sist jag använde den var den helt värdelös. Behöver man säga mer...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MdaG

Är det nån som har provar DC++ genom Wine och som kan berätta om resultatet här?

----------

## Highlands

dc++ i wine funkar bra, men den är lite slö... men som sagt, den funkar iaf  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

Sweet, ska prova det.

----------

## MdaG

 *Highlands wrote:*   

> dc++ i wine funkar bra, men den är lite slö... men som sagt, den funkar iaf 

 

Jag hinner knappt skymta att den laddar DC++ innan den dör och låtsas som om jag aldrig skrivit # wine DCPlusPlus.exe

Det jag gör nu är att jag mountar min windows disk och kör DC++ därifrån. Bör man göra det på något annat sätt?

Jag har inte ändrat något i .wine/config och jag kör som root (kommer inte åt windows-disken annars.)

----------

## Fanatic

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Det jag gör nu är att jag mountar min windows disk och kör DC++ därifrån. Bör man göra det på något annat sätt?
> 
> Jag har inte ändrat något i .wine/config och jag kör som root (kommer inte åt windows-disken annars.)

 

Testa att installera DC++ på din vanliga linuxpartition, enligt vad jag förstått så fungerar inte wine särskilt bra med ntfs (vette fan om fat16/32).

----------

## MdaG

 *Fanatic wrote:*   

>  *MdaG wrote:*   
> 
> Det jag gör nu är att jag mountar min windows disk och kör DC++ därifrån. Bör man göra det på något annat sätt?
> 
> Jag har inte ändrat något i .wine/config och jag kör som root (kommer inte åt windows-disken annars.) 
> ...

 

Hur installerar jag ett windowsprogram på min linuxdisk?

----------

## Fanatic

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hur installerar jag ett windowsprogram på min linuxdisk?

 

Det är bara att köra wine Setup.exe (eller vad installationsprogrammet nu heter), sen startar installationsprogrammet och då gör du precis som i windows. Förutsatt att wine inte kraschar då.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hinken

 *tln wrote:*   

> Valknut är väl den bästa klienten som finns till Linux i nuläget, men sist jag använde den var den helt värdelös. Behöver man säga mer...  

 

Den var kass för ett tag sedan men nu funkar den kanon!

Jag har windows-kompisar som blir avundsjuka över en del funktioner som fins i valknut!(tex. multi-source download)  

Jag har inte använt dc++ på ett bra tag så jag vet inte om den funktionen finns där ännu men ge Valknut en ordentig chans, den funkar kanon!

----------

## MdaG

Hur funkar USE egentligen?

Jag har flaggat bort kde och qt, men när jag kör en

# emerge -p valknut

får jag följande output:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/dclib-0.3.3  
> ...

 

Jag antar att kde-biblioteken är nödvändiga för att det ska fungera.

----------

## Fanatic

 *hinken wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den var kass för ett tag sedan men nu funkar den kanon!
> 
> Jag har windows-kompisar som blir avundsjuka över en del funktioner som fins i valknut!(tex. multi-source download)  
> ...

 

IMHO så är det endast CVS versionen som fungerar någorlunda bra, den senaste releasen får min dator att hänga sig :/ Finns lite smågrejer med valknut som irriterar mig dock, som tex när man gör en hubsearch så hittar den inga mappar (fungerar dock bra när man browsar igenom användares sharefiler).

----------

## Fanatic

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Hur funkar USE egentligen?
> 
> Jag har flaggat bort kde och qt, men när jag kör en
> 
> # emerge -p valknut
> ...

 

Du antar helt rätt.

----------

## mrmodin

testat dc-gui?? funkar bra!

----------

## Highlands

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Hur funkar USE egentligen?
> 
> Jag har flaggat bort kde och qt, men när jag kör en
> 
> # emerge -p valknut
> ...

 

Du måste ha QT installerat för att kunna installera valknut eftersom valknut är gjort på QT

----------

## hinken

 *mrmodin wrote:*   

> testat dc-gui?? funkar bra!

 

Är inte Valknut det nya namnet på dc-gui??

----------

## Highlands

 *hinken wrote:*   

>  *mrmodin wrote:*   testat dc-gui?? funkar bra! 
> 
> Är inte Valknut det nya namnet på dc-gui??

 

Det gamla namnet var dcgui-qt

----------

## hinken

 *Highlands wrote:*   

>  *hinken wrote:*    *mrmodin wrote:*   testat dc-gui?? funkar bra! 
> 
> Är inte Valknut det nya namnet på dc-gui?? 
> 
> Det gamla namnet var dcgui-qt

 

Ahh...just det!

----------

## MdaG

Varken Valknut eller dc_gui kör med lika intuitiva guis som DC++. Varför måste de hålla på och krångla med sjuttioelvatusen olika fönster? Enkelhet pojkar, enkelhet.

lim (antal finesser ---> oändligheten) [Program] = Microsoft program (kvaliteten ----> 0)

----------

## frippz

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Varken Valknut eller dc_gui kör med lika intuitiva guis som DC++. Varför måste de hålla på och krångla med sjuttioelvatusen olika fönster? Enkelhet pojkar, enkelhet.
> 
> lim (antal finesser ---> oändligheten) [Program] = Microsoft program (kvaliteten ----> 0)

 

Snubben som kodar Valknut är verkligen en stereotyp av en tysk (han är tysk, ja  :Wink: ). Varje gång någon ber honom att förenkla GUI't eller göra nåt som en påminner om oDC eller DC++ så är man snart nedslagen i leran verbalt av hans stålnackade, fåordiga kommentarer.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fanatic

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Snubben som kodar Valknut är verkligen en stereotyp av en tysk (han är tysk, ja ). Varje gång någon ber honom att förenkla GUI't eller göra nåt som en påminner om oDC eller DC++ så är man snart nedslagen i leran verbalt av hans stålnackade, fåordiga kommentarer. 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Måste hålla med om att valknuts GUI är förjävlig. Sen så påstår de att DC++ GUI design är kass i jämförelse med valknut.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Highlands

kan verkligen hålla med om att valnkuts GUI ser förjävlig ut

dock har jag lärt mig att leva med den...

Ska snart lära mig QT så man kanske ska ta och föröska skriva om valknut lite  :Wink: 

----------

## Bertil

Ja, valknuts gui suger, någon borde verkligen läxa upp tysken som har gjort valknut lite!  :Very Happy: 

Sen undrar jag varför inte vanliga dc-gui(GTK-versionen) finns i portage?

Har inte hittat det när jag har sökt.

----------

## Highlands

jag kommer nig använda valknut tills den nya DC++ till linux kommer

----------

## Fanatic

 *Bertil wrote:*   

> Ja, valknuts gui suger, någon borde verkligen läxa upp tysken som har gjort valknut lite! 
> 
> Sen undrar jag varför inte vanliga dc-gui(GTK-versionen) finns i portage?
> 
> Har inte hittat det när jag har sökt.

 

```

fanatic@hora fanatic $ sudo emerge -s dc-gui

Password:

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dc-gui ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-p2p/dc-gui

      Latest version available: 0.80

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,309 kB

      Homepage:    http://brainz.servebeer.com/dctc/

      Description: GUI for dctc

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## patrix_neo

 *Fanatic wrote:*   

>  *Bertil wrote:*   Ja, valknuts gui suger, någon borde verkligen läxa upp tysken som har gjort valknut lite! 
> 
> Sen undrar jag varför inte vanliga dc-gui(GTK-versionen) finns i portage?
> 
> Har inte hittat det när jag har sökt. 
> ...

 

Märkte, ska tilläggas, att den funkade också efter mycket aber med inställningar i gui:t o dyl.

----------

## Highlands

tycker dock inte om att den använder GNOME

----------

## Bertil

Gnome är inte bra, men det är iaf bättre än KDE.

Men GTK är bra.

----------

## Revellion

```
emerge dc-qt
```

Har aldrig skapat proplem för mej, och om du ställer in den att rapportera versions tag som inget så funkar den på de flesta DC-hubbar utan problem oxå, har andvänt den flitigt och den har aldrig svikit mej   :Wink: 

----------

## Fanatic

Värt att kolla in: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/

----------

